# PMBOK 5th vs. PMBOK 4th edition PDF



## Jordan079 (16 مارس 2013)

*PMBOK 5th edition vs. PMBOK 4th edition PDF*



CLICK HERE:28::28: ​​​


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

مشكور جداً


----------



## وليدباسلامه (23 مارس 2013)

thankx


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك
جزاك الله خير على البرزنتيشن
و الشكر موصول لصاحب البرزنتيشن جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## Jordan079 (24 مارس 2013)

العفو اخواني .. و العرض من اعداد جمعية ادارة المشاريع فرع الأردن عمان (المهندس نضال عمر)
PMI-Jordan

بالتوفيق


----------



## MrEngine (26 مارس 2013)

Thanks alot for the file.​


----------



## علي حموده علي (26 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## impire (16 مايو 2013)

1000 شكر لك وللمهندس نضال عمر من جمعية ادارة المشاريع فرع الأردن ...


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (18 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م ابوسيف (18 مايو 2013)

مشكور والى الامام


----------



## enghaytham (10 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس حد يا جماعة عنده رابط لتنزيل PMBOK 5th edition


----------

